# The last shingle on the ridge



## cabbie8675

Shingle instructions say i want to start opposite wind direction on ridge shingle but it doesn't have instructions for last shingle. 

Anyone know what the right way or best practice for last ridge shingle is.

Glue it with cement?
or 
Nail it as others and cover nails with roof cement?

Something else?


----------



## oldroofer

face nailit and dap caulking on nail head


----------



## tinner666

http://www.albertsroofing.com/Ridge Vent Detail.htm


----------



## dougger222

I go all one way and the one on the other end the other way. The final cap is cut so just the exposure is left. The cap is then four nailed and sealed, simple stuff.

I always run East to West and North to South. If there's dormers I always run into the roof.


----------



## JWRoofing

To finish it off really nice you can sprinkle granules over the adhesive or caulk. The granules also add a bit of UV protections.

_________________
JW Roofing


----------

